# Вот что бывает когда доверяешь свой инструмент транспортной компании



## Petrbayan (26 Ноя 2015)

Вот что бывает когда доверяешь свой инструмент транспортной компании


----------



## andreyrb (26 Ноя 2015)

Так ведь нужно было в пенопласт его, в картон, замотать пленкой с пупырышками, надежную коробку сообразить + обклеить наклейками типа: "верх", "не кантовать", "хрупкое".


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Ноя 2015)

Им (грузчикам) за сохранение "хрупкого" не платят. Кидают нипадецки, маманегорюй.
Я недавно один из своих сделанных баянов подарил товарищу из другой области. Упаковал хорошо. Баян дошёл, внешне- всё без повреждений. А внутри два резонатора сорвало с креплений, и они там внутри болтались. Баян советский, там же не резьба "шпилька-гайка" как у немцев, там просто закрутки с колечком... Но всё починилось.  О масштабе перегрузок я всё понял))


----------



## MAN (26 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly (26.11.2015, 14:18) писал:


> Им (грузчикам) за сохранение "хрупкого" не платят.


 А почему, спрашивается? Ну и брала бы транспортная компания с клиентов за доставку груза, который можно не смущаясь швырять как угодно, одну цену, а за "хрупкое", с которым следует обращаться бережно и осторожно, другую и при оплате работы своих грузчиков тоже, соответственно, учитывала бы эту разницу. И инструменты бы целее были и все были бы довольны, разве нет? А в таких вот случаях было бы справедливо получать с перевозчика компенсацию в размере полной стоимости инструмента + кругленькую сумму за нанесённый моральный ущерб и пусть бы уж они сами искали у себя конкретного нерадивого работника и разбирались с ним по полной.
Впрочем... опять я позволил себе размечтаться о кренделях небесных, как и давеча при разговоре о "Смуглянке" от "ЛюбАни"...


----------



## levsha34 (26 Ноя 2015)

Всегда заказываю деревянную обрещётку, даже если хорошо упаковано в пузыри, пену и мягкие трубки от канальи. Пока проблем не было.


----------



## gerborisov (28 Ноя 2015)

Даже при идеальной таре, надо помнить о дорогах  Одна кочка может дать такие перегрузки, что всё повылетает


----------



## Alex KZ (11 Янв 2016)

Petrbayan писал:


> Petrbayan написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Вот что бывает когда доверяешь свой инструмент транспортной компании


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Янв 2016)

Погрузка-
https://youtu.be/eRvW04-Te4M

Разгрузка-
https://youtu.be/OmYtWMdvnpU
https://youtu.be/wOe3eloICT4


----------



## zet10 (26 Янв 2016)

Ерунда это все ребята! Пользуюсь уже 15 лет услугами транспортных компаний,и пока все ок!Кстати,данный баян на фото мой,это цифровой баян "МюзикТех", который я продал в Красноярск и переслал транспортной компанией и дошел он без проблем!Надо просто правильно упаковывать инструменты ,страховать их,и давать правильные указания грузчикам на месте и тогда будет все нормально.


----------



## NIKOLAY (27 Янв 2016)

У меня тоже "Аэрофлот" разбил баян. Восстановлению не подлежит. Судиться бесполезно. Сказали "НУЖНО БЫЛО СТРАХОВАТЬ ''.Так что страхуйте и как можно выше поднимайте цену. Может тогда перевозчик задумается.


----------



## zet10 (27 Янв 2016)

О том и речь Николай,Нужно страховать!по поводу "Аэрофлота" согласен на все 100%,бьют инструменты постоянно и судиться с ними бесполезно.Но у нас речь шла о транспортных компаниях, там совершенно другое отношение,т.к это их основной профиль,хотя тоже бывают проколы.И всё же основные правила это правильная упаковка и страховка-это на 90% гарантирует,что инструмент дойдет в целости и сохранности.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (27 Янв 2016)

zet10 (27.01.2016, 16:41) писал:


> И всё же основные правила это правильная упаковка и страховка-это на 90% гарантирует,что инструмент дойдет в целости и сохранности.


 Магазин музыкальных инструментов POP-MUSIC очень часто рекомендует это сделать.


----------



## zet10 (27 Янв 2016)

Это что,не навязчивая рекламма магазина Pop-Music?))...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (27 Янв 2016)

zet10 (27.01.2016, 16:53) писал:


> Это что,не навязчивая рекламма магазина Pop-Music?))...


 Ни в коем случае. Это ассоциативная связь между событиями.


----------



## zet10 (27 Янв 2016)

Ааа... А то уж я было подумал ,что Вы засланый казачек))


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (27 Янв 2016)

zet10 (27.01.2016, 17:01) писал:


> Ааа... А то уж я было подумал ,что Вы засланый казачек))


 Нет. Но знаете, что я подумал? В современной криминальной России было бы не лишним заказать в придачу к баяну АК-47 или ПМ. На случай, если в темной электричке, возвращаясь с концерта (где-то так в 24:00) вдруг встретишь хулиганов. А?


----------



## zet10 (27 Янв 2016)

Тык веть посодють, и прежде всего Вас,пусть даже это и будет самооборона.Ну а уж если купите АК,то стрельните обязательно,ибо дятька Вы мягко скажем не уравновешенный! Как говориться" если на стене весит ружье,то оно обязательно выстрелит"


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (27 Янв 2016)

zet10 (27.01.2016, 19:40) писал:


> Ну а уж если купите АК,то стрельните обязательно,ибо дятька Вы мягко скажем не уравновешенный!


 Вот поэтому я под суд и не пойду. Как только разберусь с хулиганами - покончу собой!

Так вот, возвращаясь к теме - почему я вспомнил про Pop-music? Там часто жалуются, что после доставки Т/К - товар битый. Хоть и заказывают к нему упаковку повышенной прочности.


----------

